# Help! Charge and stream.



## Chronic_style (Feb 10, 2016)

I am installing a second gen iPad mini into my dash. I have been really trying to decide what my best options are as I am on a very minimal budget. 

So i was going to go with the Istreamer Audio control mix but, finally I decided to just go with a HU. I picked up th Pioneer DEH-X8700BS which has the usb port in the back of the unit. The usb port is a 1 Amp version and wont charge my second gen Ipad mini. My question is can i use a usb splitter from the Ipad to the charger and the head unit to achieve both charging and audio playback? thanks in advance. 

I will be hiding the head unit inside of the glovebox or the center console.


----------

